# Powerful Earthquake hits Nepal



## bssunilreddy (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi,

*i.imgur.com/lzvIujB.png

*Kathmandu/New Delhi: *                    More  than 1,800 people have died and over 4,700 people have been injured in a  massive earthquake of 7.8 magnitude on the Richter scale which hit  large parts of Nepal on Saturday, news agency Reuters said quoting a  home ministry official.

The earthquake, the worst to hit the Himalayan country in 80 years, also  triggered a deadly avalanche that buried a part of the base camp for  climbers bound for Mount Everest. Seventeen bodies have been recovered  so far; 61 people have been injured.

More than 40 people have been killed in India where major tremors were  felt for nearly a minute across large swathes in the northern region  including Delhi.

After a high-level meeting convened by Prime Minister Narendra Modi on  Saturday, relief and rescue teams have been dispatched to Nepal. Over  500 Indians have been rescued from Nepal and were brought back to Delhi  in Air Force planes.

The Nepal government has urged nations to send aid and braced for the  toll to rise after rescuers overnight were hampered by strong  aftershocks, blocked highways and a lack of equipment. People used their  hands in many places to dig for survivors.

Authorities also scrambled to provide shelter in the capital, Kathmandu,  for thousands of people who spent the night outside in freezing  temperatures and patchy rain, too afraid to return to their damaged  homes.

Hospitals across the nation of 28 million people struggled to cope with  the disaster. Kathmandu's Bir Hospital had received 300 to 350 patients  with serious injuries through Saturday, and most of them died, said  paramedic Dinesh Chaudhary. He said the hospital was procuring medicines  from shops outside.

At daybreak on Sunday, people milled about in parks and streets in  Kathmandu strewn with rubble. The earthquake struck at midday on  Saturday at a busy time of year for the tourism-reliant country's  trekking and climbing season, with an estimated 300,000 foreign tourists  in the country.

*Indian Embassy in Nepal has set up helpline: +977-9851107021, +977-9851135141

The External Affairs Ministry too has opened a 24-hour control room: +91-11-23012113, +91-11-23014104, +91-11-23017905
*
*Hourly Updates from MEA*

Indian Army names Aid to Nepal as Operation Maitri.

 Four IAF aircraft have returned from Kathmandu with a total of 540 stranded Indians. More flights planned for day.

India is moving in massive amount of rescue & relief material, equipment and specialists today.

One C-17 is getting readied with Engineering Task Force at Hindan. Will take off shortly for Kathmandu.

First five MI17 helicopters of IAF have landed at Kathmandu.

3 more MI17 helicopters will take off from Gorakhpur as soon as the 5, now airborne, land at Kathmandu.

A C-17 Globemaster III flight from Kathmandu with 237 Indians on board landed at Palam at 0437 Hr this morning.

5 MI17 helicopters have got airborne from Gorakhpur & are on their way 2 Kathmandu

*Source: ndtv.com

To all souls that have perished in this disaster
*i.imgur.com/7JsKb07.png
*


----------



## beingGamer (Apr 26, 2015)

and then these people come in - 
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CDfTERHVEAIn3TH.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

@$$ holes are always there whether you want them or not.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2015)

Another tremor just now. 6.5


----------



## Lenny (May 19, 2015)

RIP to those who perished and loss of lives.


----------



## GhorMaanas (May 20, 2015)

damn it! seeing the on the main page i thought another one occurred again. 
pls no more now, no more now.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2015)

Closing.


----------

